# The baTTle of Hastings TT meet(video)



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

So a fellow TT youtuber Andy Charger and myself have organised at TT breakfast meet as we don't really see many down south.so please come join us


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

so this weekend we went to Route 1066 cafe for a Audi tt breakfast meet, the sun was out and was such a good morning seeing some great tt's and chatting with their owners about their cars and putting some names to faces I hope to see you all again and more at the next one. Thanks to everyone that came 👍


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Thanks Chris


----------

